# Litters Due



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

Hiya guys, aint been on here for a while but thought i would share the litters i have due soon.


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome back:3 You have some very beautiful mice


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow! I love the wide variety of mousies you are breeding!

You must show pix of the babies when they start to fur up.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanx Guys 

Our first litter was born late last night  These 2 where bred to see if Adelaide carries Fuzzy or not.

Mum: Adelaid - Dove Tan Berkshire (Fuzzy Carrier?)
Dad: Ramsay - PEW Fuzzy


----------

